# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  با دفترچه راهنما کنکور چیکار کنم؟

## Rick

سلام دوستان امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه چند تا سوال واسم پیش اومده اینکه دفترچه راهنما رو دانلود کنم یا بگیرم؟تو سایت کانون چند تا دفترچه گذاشته کدومو بگیرم و اینکه از تو خونه میتونم ثبت نام کنم یا باید برم کافی نت؟ممنون

----------


## پویا دقتی

> سلام دوستان امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه چند تا سوال واسم پیش اومده اینکه دفترچه راهنما رو دانلود کنم یا بگیرم؟تو سایت کانون چند تا دفترچه گذاشته کدومو بگیرم و اینکه از تو خونه میتونم ثبت نام کنم یا باید برم کافی نت؟ممنون



سلام 

دفترچه رو می تونین از سایت سنجش دانلود کنین ...... 1 دور بخونینش ..... از خونه هم میشه ثبت نام کرد

----------


## Lara27

از پست نزدیک منزلتون تهیه کنید قیمتش پارسال فکر کنم 1000 تومن بود :Yahoo (112):

----------


## ali.z

والا من که هیچی ازش نفهمیدم فردا میرم دبیرستان همونجا ثبت نامم کنن

----------


## SanliTa

> سلام دوستان امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه چند تا سوال واسم پیش اومده اینکه دفترچه راهنما رو دانلود کنم یا بگیرم؟تو سایت کانون چند تا دفترچه گذاشته کدومو بگیرم و اینکه از تو خونه میتونم ثبت نام کنم یا باید برم کافی نت؟ممنون


ســـــــــــــــلام
میتونید از نت همشو دانلود کنید بخونیدش .
از تو خونه هم میتونید ثبت نام کنید فقط دوست عزیزم
اگه تو خونه ثبت نام میکنی اطلاعاتت رو ذخیره کن تک تکشو 
اگه بیرون مثلا همون کافی نت یا مدرسه ثبت نام میکنی پیرینت بگیرررررر.یادت باشه حتما اطلاعاتت رو از کامپیوترشون پاک کنی

----------


## Lara27

> ســـــــــــــــلام
> میتونید از نت همشو دانلود کنید بخونیدش .
> از تو خونه هم میتونید ثبت نام کنید فقط دوست عزیزم
> اگه تو خونه ثبت نام میکنی اطلاعاتت رو ذخیره کن تک تکشو 
> اگه بیرون مثلا همون کافی نت یا مدرسه ثبت نام میکنی پیرینت بگیرررررر.یادت باشه حتما اطلاعاتت رو از کامپیوترشون پاک کنی



آخه خودشون ثبت نام میکنن
چجوری برم بگم که اطلاعاتمو پاک کن؟ :Yahoo (110):

----------


## zibamehr1376

> آخه خودشون ثبت نام میکنن
> چجوری برم بگم که اطلاعاتمو پاک کن؟


منظور؟ یعنی خجالت میکشی یا چی ؟

نترس خیلیا ممکنه برت برای ثبت انم ، اطلاعات دانش آموزا باهم قاطی میکنن مگر اینکه سیوش کنن ... خودت امتحان کن ، اگه چنتا عددو باهم تو یه کادر بزنی خودت اخرش نمیفهمی چی به چیه
اگه زیاد نگرانی یه جای قابل اعتمادی برو  :Yahoo (99): 

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> والا من که هیچی ازش نفهمیدم فردا میرم دبیرستان همونجا ثبت نامم کنن


 :Yahoo (39):

----------


## Lara27

> منظور؟ یعنی خجالت میکشی یا چی ؟
> 
> نترس خیلیا ممکنه برت برای ثبت انم ، اطلاعات دانش آموزا باهم قاطی میکنن مگر اینکه سیوش کنن ... خودت امتحان کن ، اگه چنتا عددو باهم تو یه کادر بزنی خودت اخرش نمیفهمی چی به چیه
> اگه زیاد نگرانی یه جای قابل اعتمادی برو 
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -





نه من که خودم ثبت نام میکنم . ولی این دوستمون همچین گفتن . آخه مگه اطلاعات ما به چه دردشون میخوره؟
آخ الان این کافی نتیا پول درمیارنا 
هر ثبت نام نزدیک 10 تومنه مث اینکه . 
خخخخخخ

----------


## rez657

دوستان خودتون ثبت نام کنین مطمعن تره فایلا رو هم چاپ بزنین پی دی اف ذخیره کنین اگه خاستین ببرین پیرینت بگیرین

----------


## saeed13

سلام از دوستان کسی میدونه من که 93 کنکور دادم کد سوابق تحصیلی همون قبلیه؟

----------


## SanliTa

> آخه خودشون ثبت نام میکنن
> چجوری برم بگم که اطلاعاتمو پاک کن؟


همین دیگه باید بالا سرشون باشی ثبت نام کردنی ممکنه اشتباه ثبت نام کنن
حالا میگی چرا پاک کنی به چه دردشون میخوره میگم بهت 
پارسال کسی بود تو کافی نت ثبت نام کرده بود بعدش طرف هی تهدیدش میکرد که باید پول بدی بهم و الا آخر بهمن موقع ویرایش میرم تغییرشون میدم حوزه امتحانی تو عوض میکنم و ............
سعی کنید خودتون ثبت نام کنید

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> سلام از دوستان کسی میدونه من که 93 کنکور دادم کد سوابق تحصیلی همون قبلیه؟


سلام
بله همونه

----------


## mona27

> از پست نزدیک منزلتون تهیه کنید قیمتش پارسال فکر کنم 1000 تومن بود


پست محله ي ما ميگه ديگه دفترچه نمياد فقط بايد دانلود كنيد؟
اگه اينطوريه فرم شماره 2 رو چكار كنيم

----------


## mohamadj07

> پست محله ي ما ميگه ديگه دفترچه نمياد فقط بايد دانلود كنيد؟
> اگه اينطوريه فرم شماره 2 رو چكار كنيم


پست ما هم گفت دیگه نمیاد... 4500 بدید پرینت میکنیم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## _Rasul_

دانلود کنید برید دفتر امور مشترکین پرینت بگیرین
توی اسکن و پیوست کردن عکستون خیلی دقت کنید
اگه اشتباه بشه نمیذارن ازمون بدیدا !!!!

----------


## mohamadj07

> دانلود کنید برید دفتر امور مشترکین پرینت بگیرین
> توی اسکن و پیوست کردن عکستون خیلی دقت کنید
> اگه اشتباه بشه نمیذارن ازمون بدیدا !!!!


از چه نظر اشتباه بشه؟؟ عکس یه نفر دیگه بخوره؟!

----------


## SanliTa

> پست محله ي ما ميگه ديگه دفترچه نمياد فقط بايد دانلود كنيد؟
> اگه اينطوريه فرم شماره 2 رو چكار كنيم


فایل رو بزن فلش ببر تو مغازه ای که پرینتر داره پرینت بگیر صفحه اخرو خیلی راحت

----------


## niloojoon

سلام دوستان بند 29 منطقه شهرداری محل سکونت چیه؟

----------


## Lara27

> سلام از دوستان کسی میدونه من که 93 کنکور دادم کد سوابق تحصیلی همون قبلیه؟





> پست محله ي ما ميگه ديگه دفترچه نمياد فقط بايد دانلود كنيد؟
> اگه اينطوريه فرم شماره 2 رو چكار كنيم


من امروز توی پست ثبت نام کردم قراره فردا بیاد م در خونمون

----------


## .Mohamad.

سلام
این طور که متوجه شدم آقای دکتر بدیعی، درحال ساخت یک ویدیو برای چگونگی و نکات ثبت نام کنکور و تکالیف داوطلبین داخلی و خارجی و پشت کنکوری ها و اینا!!! هستن
هروقت آماده شد میذارم برا دانلود
به  نظرم اگه عجله ندارین و نمیخواین اشتباه بشه ثبت نامتون، ی چند روزی صبر کنین
دیر نمیشه

----------

